# Toyota and Nissan 1980s Class C motorhomes Questions



## datsun88 (May 4, 2011)

Hello,

I have never owned a Motorhome and am not very mechanically inclined.

A friend of mine told me my best bet would be to buy a Nissan or a Toyota Class C because they have the best engines. I am going to be buying one from the 1980s.

I do have some general questions. Just general buyer beware sort of stuff. Like which ones should I stay away from? or what ones are difficult to find parts?

here is a link to what I am looking for.

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/2352073210.html

ANY other tips or advice would be greatly appreciated 

My plan when i buy one is to travel from Washinton state down all through the west coast and then go through texas, go to florida, and then head up towards the NY area. This is going to be a huuge trip


----------



## try2findus (May 5, 2011)

Re: Toyota and Nissan 1980s Class C motorhomes Questions

Hello Dan and Welcome to RVUSA!!  

While I am not able to offer any advice on the Toyota vs Nissan, your trip sounds wonderful!  Some of the more experienced RVers will probably have some input that might be helpful.  We bought a 1996 Four Winds (Ford Chassis) and it was fantastic.  

Sometimes I think the older RVs were made better than the newer ones.  It appears too many companies are in it for the short haul (and PROFIT), as opposed to building something that will last, and makes you want to buy another of the same, when it comes time to replace.   

Good luck and please post back to let us know how it turns out!


----------



## akjimny (May 5, 2011)

Re: Toyota and Nissan 1980s Class C motorhomes Questions

Dan - I have had some experience with 1980's Nissans (one car and one truck - no MH) and both of them developed crankshaft seal problems.  I have not had any experience with Toyotas but they do have a good reputation and I do still see a bunch of the older Dolphin motorhomes on the road.  So my semi-qualified recommendation would be the Toyota.

Good luck with your trip and do post back to let us know how you do.


----------



## LEN (May 5, 2011)

Re: Toyota and Nissan 1980s Class C motorhomes Questions

Stay with the Toy, much better drive train. 80's Nissan's had a lot of head gasket problems. The house portion is most likely the same on both.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (May 5, 2011)

Re: Toyota and Nissan 1980s Class C motorhomes Questions

Hi  Dan, I have to agree with Jimmy and Len stay with the Toyota. I have one (not a MH) but a truck and it is great. Now about the Toy MH, It looks good and the price sounds to good to be true. I would take it a shop of your choice and have it checked out, in and out, over and under. The trip is long one and some strains on it could happen so get it checked. I would love to follow you as it sounds like a wonderful trip, just take your time ck the oil offen and have a great time.


----------



## datsun88 (May 5, 2011)

Re: Toyota and Nissan 1980s Class C motorhomes Questions

Wow you guys are awesome! Thanks for the quick responses. Every bit of info helps

Well I think I will be looking for a Toyota then. I have seen some good deals for around 5000$ on ebay and craigslist.

I have also been looking at this free camping website. http://www.freecampgrounds.com/othercamps.html

The basic plans for this trip are for myself and a friend. I just finished College and have been going to school for the last 5 years now. Lots of guys head off to Europe or something, but we have yet to really see what North America has to offer. 

Does anyone have any experience travelling down into Mexico?
I read a lot on the Wikitravels page and it has both positive and negative information.


----------



## akjimny (May 5, 2011)

Re: Toyota and Nissan 1980s Class C motorhomes Questions

See America first.  Stay out of Mexico.  Way too many hoops to jump thru (IMO) to get a vehicle into Mexico and what with the drug wars and all - I ain't lost nothing down there and don't intend to go looking for it.


----------



## H2H1 (May 5, 2011)

Re: Toyota and Nissan 1980s Class C motorhomes Questions

AS JIMMY as stated   "SEE AMERICA FIRST"  there is more to see than you can imagine. NOTHING in Mexico worth your life for. STAY AWAY.


----------



## try2findus (May 6, 2011)

Re: Toyota and Nissan 1980s Class C motorhomes Questions

Go to NEW Mexico!  There are so many awesome things to see in the western USA!


----------



## whitey (May 6, 2011)

Re: Toyota and Nissan 1980s Class C motorhomes Questions

datsun88; be sure  not to over load it. back then it was said that with two people riding inside that you didn't have much weight space left.


----------



## C Nash (May 6, 2011)

Re: Toyota and Nissan 1980s Class C motorhomes Questions

Sure seems as though they would be underpowered for mnts.  4 cyl gas burner but those toy are strong.


----------



## LEN (May 6, 2011)

Re: Toyota and Nissan 1980s Class C motorhomes Questions

A lot of the toys are v-6. Not over powered but better than the 4. The 6 does need a timing belt change at 100,000 miles.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (May 7, 2011)

Re: Toyota and Nissan 1980s Class C motorhomes Questions

Did they have a V6 in the 80s?


----------



## LEN (May 8, 2011)

Re: Toyota and Nissan 1980s Class C motorhomes Questions

MMMMMMMMMM that I don't know, have just seen a bunch with the V-6.

LEN


----------

